# Neustart bzw. Reset der SPS über Web Visu



## humpelbein (20 November 2017)

Moin,

ich verwende eine PFC 200 und würde diese gerne über die Web Visu Neustarten bzw. Reseten. Meine Idee war es mit der Bib WagoConfigToolLIB.lib mit dem FB den Linux Befehl start_reboot auszuführen sobald ein Taster in der Web Visu aktiviert wurde. Leider passiert beim aktivieren nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Sagas (20 November 2017)

Guten Morgen,

also in eCockit? Du köntest mal die "SysPlcCrtl23" Lib testen, darin enthalten ist SysResetPlcProgram.Hab ich selbst aber noch nie genutzt/getestet.

Grüße


----------



## humpelbein (20 November 2017)

ohh Mist hatte ich vergessen. Ich programmiere in codesys 2.3.


----------



## Sagas (20 November 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

bei V2.3 gibt es die SysLibPlcCrtrl.lib - das is quasis 1:1 das Gleiche bzw. gibt es eben für eCockpit einen Nachbau dieser Lib. Auch hier habe ich den Reset/Shutdown aber selbst nie getestet. Ich nutze beide Libs nur um die Retain-Daten zu sicher und wieder herzustellen.

Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (20 November 2017)

Hallo humpelbein,

ich habe das Verhalten positiv mit FW10 testen können (Controller ist dann neu gestartet). 
Sollte du dein Verhalten beibehalten, dann bitte ich dich dich an den Support zu wenden (support@wago.com) und dein Projekt als Archiv hinzuzufügen. Datei-->Archiv speichern/versenden...


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 November 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt stellen sich mir bei solchen Vorhaben immer die Nackenhaare auf. Ich bin froh, wenn die Steuerung durchläuft und möchte nicht, dass diese neu startet. Daher mal die Frage an den TE, warum möchtest Du unbedingt die SPS neu starten?


----------



## humpelbein (20 November 2017)

Den Neustart bzw. Reset wollte ich durchführen, damit die vorher eingegebenen Einstellungen in der Web Visu gelöscht werden. Habe das löschen jetzt aber mit einer anderen Möglichkeit durchgeführt.


----------

